# Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?



## Leech (22. September 2017)

Ich stolpere an sich immer wieder über das Thema:
Invasive Spezies.
Kurze Erläuterung, wie es dazu kommt:
Immer wieder schaue ich Videos, grade aus den USA, in denen in den Flüssen Floridas gefischt wird.
Dort sind die Flüsse wohl so langsam eine Art "bunte Fischsuppe". Neben den traditionell dort vorkommenden Fischen wie Forellenbarsch, Schwarzbarsch und Sonnenbarschen haben sich dort eine Unzahl von invasiven Arten breit gemacht.
Schlangenköpfe, unzählige Arten von Buntbarschen, diverse Welsarten.
Dort gibt es immer wieder die Diskussion:
Schaden die Fische dem System oder nicht?
Meinungen sind dort auch gespalten. Fakt ist, dass nämlich das die natürlich vorkommenden Arten immernoch in den Flüssen sind und mit den anderen Arten koexistieren.
Dementsprechend gibt es dort Angler, die kategorisch jede Fremdart töten, weil sie schädlich für das System sei, und andere, die die Fische wieder laufen lassen, weil die Natur das schon regeln wird.

Darüber bin ich dann an unsere innerdeutschen Gewässer gekommen und habe mir so meine Gedanken gemacht.
Der Zander an sich ist u.a. ja quasi eine invasive Art. In weiten Landesteilen Deutschlands würde er ohne menschliche Hilfe nicht vorkommen - das Ökosystem Fluss hat er zwar nachhaltig verändert, aber nicht zerstört.
Momentan gehen ja Fische um, wie Wolgazander oder die Schwarzmundgrundeln, bei denen zumindest hier quasi eine Pflicht zum Töten gibt.
Und ich frage mich - grade im Zusammenhang mit dem Beispiel Zander - ob dieses Verhalten überhaupt sinnvoll ist, oder ob sich das Ökosystem selbst balancieren würde.
Die Grundeln sind ja durchaus leichte Beute für diverse Raubfische usw usw.

Eure Gedanken zum Thema würden mich interessieren.
Macht ihr euch Gedanken darüber, inwiefern und ob invasive Arten unseren Fischbeständen zusetzen können oder nehmt ihr das alles eher lockerer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Leech schrieb:


> Momentan gehen ja Fische um, wie Wolgazander oder die Schwarzmundgrundeln, bei denen zumindest hier quasi eine Pflicht zum Töten *und Verwerten* gibt.


Das ist faktisch falsch.
Nur zum töten.
Nicht zum verwerten.
Wie auch in Bayern mit dem AFVIG 11.

Hege als Tötungsgrund reicht, da brauchts nicht noch nen zweiten.


----------



## Leech (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist faktisch falsch.
> Nur zum töten.
> Nicht zum verwerten.
> Wie auch in Bayern mit dem AFVIG 11.
> ...



Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich mich mit der gesamtdeutschen rechtlichen Lage nicht beschäftigt. Ich habs eben aus dem aktuellen Fragekatalog zur Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen entnommen, der momentan für die theoretische Prüfung herangezogen wird. Dort steht die Frage zum Umgang mit Wolgazander & Grundel als korrekte Antwort quasi so (keine Garantie auf den Wortlaut): 
"Töten und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zukommen lassen."


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Vielleicht dann in NDS im Fischereigesetz.

Oder einfach falsch...

Sinnlose Prüfungen und deren Fragen/Antworten orientieren sich nicht immer an juristischer Realität...

Hatten wir schon öfter.

Gesetzestext zählt und NICHT bescheuerte Prüfungstexte!


----------



## Leech (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht dann in NDS im Fischereigesetz.
> 
> Oder einfach falsch...



Das kann sein. Ich habs eben nur aus dem Fragenheft meines 14-jährigen Cousins rausgelesen, der jetzt den Schein macht, und dann abgeschrieben.
Kann durchaus sein, dass das falsch ist - aber das ist ja auch nicht die Hauptfrage meines Threads.

Edit: Habs dir zur Liebe aber trotzdem mal rausgenommen.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



> Macht ihr euch Gedanken darüber, inwiefern und ob invasive Arten unseren Fischbeständen zusetzen können oder nehmt ihr das alles eher lockerer?



Als Angler bin ich da zugegeben auch etwas opportunistisch veranlagt und sehe das schon auch zweckmäßig. 

Meine liebsten Angelfische im Süßwasser sind: 
Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Karpfen, Aal, Grasfische, Waller, Quappe

Wenn man die "Invasivlinge" da rausstreicht bleibt so viel irgendwie nicht mehr übrig


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Als Angler bin ich da zugegeben auch etwas opportunistisch veranlagt und sehe das schon auch zweckmäßig.
> 
> Meine liebsten Angelfische im Süßwasser sind:
> Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Forelle, Karpfen, Aal, Grasfische, Waller, Quappe
> ...



Hallo,

na, der Zander vielleicht, Forelle nur bei der Regenbogner, Grasfisch ist klar und der Karpfen fällt raus, da normalerweise alles was vor 1492 schon da war, als heimisch gilt und der Karpfen mindestens seit dem Hochmittelalter bei uns nachweisbar ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Leech schrieb:


> Dort gibt es immer wieder die Diskussion:
> Schaden die Fische dem System oder nicht?



Du müsstest deine Frage eigentlich anders herum stellen - *schadet das System den *(normalerweise ansässigen) *Fischen*?

Da sich Tiere ihrem Lebensraum über Millionen, teilw. auch über Milliarden Jahre anpassen, haben "Eindringlinge" normalerweise schlechtere Karten.
*Aber*: selbst kleinste Veränderungen am Biosystem können gravierenden Einfluß auf die, dort vorkommenden Arten haben. Gehts denen schlecht, kann dies ein Vorteil für die sog. invasiven Arten sein.

Auf Beispiele oder Wertungen verzichte ich bewusst, weil wir als Angler exakt 0,0 Einfluß auf weitere Entwicklungen haben.
So, und nun hol ich die Chips und freu mich auf eine heiße Diskussion |supergri.


----------



## Leech (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Du müsstest deine Frage eigentlich anders herum stellen - *schadet das System den *(normalerweise ansässigen) *Fischen*?
> 
> Da sich Tiere ihrem Lebensraum über Millionen, teilw. auch über Milliarden Jahre anpassen, haben "Eindringlinge" normalerweise schlechtere Karten.
> *Aber*: selbst kleinste Veränderungen am Biosystem können gravierenden Einfluß auf die, dort vorkommenden Arten haben. Gehts denen schlecht, kann dies ein Vorteil für die sog. invasiven Arten sein.
> ...



Meine Frage war aufs Ökosystem angelegt. Insofern ist das schon richtig: Schaden die invasiven Arten dem Ökosystem.
Und es ist richtig - ein Biosystem ist über Jahr Millionen entwickelt - ABER ich denke einfach, dass kontinentale Gewässer es da einfacher haben als die auf z.B. Inseln.

Und es ist auch richtig, dass du auf die Wertung verzichtest - auch die gebe ich nicht ab, aber eben auch zu bedenken, dass in den USA trotz invasiver Fischarten die heimischen Fischarten immernoch bodenständig vorhandnen sind.

Leech.


----------



## Jose (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... da normalerweise alles was vor 1492 schon da war, als heimisch gilt ...




jetzt kanns lustig werden.
stichjahr also 1492. wieso gerade dieses jahr???
"schon da war", wo ist denn bitte dieses "da"???

scheint ja ein ansatz zu sein, der nicht nur für fische gilt |kopfkrat


----------



## Ørret (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Leech schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich mich mit der gesamtdeutschen rechtlichen Lage nicht beschäftigt. Ich habs eben aus dem aktuellen Fragekatalog zur Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen entnommen, der momentan für die theoretische Prüfung herangezogen wird. Dort steht die Frage zum Umgang mit Wolgazander & Grundel als korrekte Antwort quasi so (keine Garantie auf den Wortlaut):
> "Töten und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zukommen lassen."



Soweit ich weiß haben WE und NDS verschiedene
Versionen von Prüfungsfragen. Die Herren von WE waren ja nicht in der Lage sich mit NDS auf eine einheitliche Version zu einigen....der Verbandsgewässerwart hat sich irgendwelchen Kleinigkeiten aufgegangen so daß die Einheitlichkeit nicht zustande kam


----------



## Laichzeit (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Du müsstest deine Frage eigentlich anders herum stellen - *schadet das System den *(normalerweise ansässigen) *Fischen*?



Diese Frage finde ich auch besser.
Vor allem hat man als Angler manchmal diese "Fisch-Brille" und sieht bei der Neozoen-Frage hauptsächlich Regenbogenforelle, Grundeln und Zander.
Einen sehr großen Einfluss auf unsere Fischbestände und das Ökosystem insgesamt haben aber vor Allem die Neozoen am Fuße der Nahrungspyramide, wie die Höckerflohkrebse, die in vielen Flüssen das häufigste Wirbellose Tier sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt kanns lustig werden.
> stichjahr also 1492. wieso gerade dieses jahr???
> "schon da war", wo ist denn bitte dieses "da"???
> 
> scheint ja ein ansatz zu sein, der nicht nur für fische gilt |kopfkrat



Hallo,

1492 "entdeckte" (ich weiss, stimmt nicht, aber publik wurde das Ganze eben erst mit 1492) Christof Kolumbus die sogenannte Neue Welt und ab da begann auch, anfangs weniger, später massiv, die Einführung neuer Flora und Fauna nach Europa. Deshalb gilt 1492 hier allgemein als Stichjahr.
Der Karpfen kam ursprünglich bis zur mittleren Donau vor, also etwa bis zum heutigen Ungarn/Niederösterreich. Ansonsten war er auf dem Balkan, sowie in den Zuflüssen des Schwarzen- und Kaspischen Meer verbreitet.
Die Römer sollen ihn nach Mitteleropa eingeführt haben. Aber richtig verbreitet wurde er eben im Mittelalter, als Fastenspeise.
Vor ca. 8000 Jahren soll er sogar bis zur oberen Donau vorgekommen sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt kanns lustig werden.
> stichjahr also 1492. wieso gerade dieses jahr???



An diesem Zeitpunkt macht man den Columbian Exchange fest, denn spätestens hier lässt sich das Hin und Her von Fauna und Flora sicher festmachen.


----------



## Pirat63 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt kanns lustig werden.
> stichjahr also 1492. wieso gerade dieses jahr???
> "schon da war", wo ist denn bitte dieses "da"???
> 
> scheint ja ein ansatz zu sein, der nicht nur für fische gilt |kopfkrat



GUTE ANTWORT!!!! Obwohl zwischen Menschen und Fischen ein Unterschied ist! 1492 hat Kolumbus Amerika entdeckt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Da werf ich mal Pangea in den Raum, und Laurasia, Gondwana, Laurussia, Rodinia etc. .....


----------



## BERND2000 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Leech schrieb:


> Meine Frage war aufs Ökosystem angelegt. Insofern ist das schon richtig: Schaden die invasiven Arten dem Ökosystem.
> Und es ist richtig - ein Biosystem ist über Jahr Millionen entwickelt - ABER ich denke einfach, dass kontinentale Gewässer es da einfacher haben als die auf z.B. Inseln.
> 
> Und es ist auch richtig, dass du auf die Wertung verzichtest - auch die gebe ich nicht ab, aber eben auch zu bedenken, dass in den USA trotz invasiver Fischarten die heimischen Fischarten immernoch bodenständig vorhandnen sind.
> ...



 Die USA handelt da durchaus auch "brutaler" wenn es um Fremdarten und Schäden geht.
 Da werden auch schon mal ganze kleine Flüsse vergiftet um Eindringlinge kurz zu halten oder zu vernichten.
 In Deutschland interessiert es eigentlich keinen so wirklich, auch viele Nachbarländer handeln dort intensiver.
 Ja bei einzelnen Arten betrachtet man es auch in Deutschland gerne mal kritisch, aber zu wirklichen Untersuchungen oder gar Handlungen reicht es da nicht.
 Meist dreht es sich dabei um deutlich zu bemerkende Arten, Krebse, Krabben, Grundeln schon beim beliebten Zander verschließt man aber  die Augen.
 Schäden.... muss man suchen wollen.
 Sei es bei den Kleinfischarten oder auch bei den Wanderfischen könnte man vielleicht auch fündig werden, wenn man denn wollte.
 Würde man etwas finden wäre man ja in der Verantwortung zu handeln.....
 Nein in Wahrheit gibt es viel heftigere Ergebnisse.
 So waren in der Weser zeitweise selbst die Heimischen Fischnährtiere schon in der Mehrzahl durch fremde Arten ersetzt worden.
 Der Lebensraum war halt durch Ausbau und Salzeinleitung so verändert das er den Heimischen Arten fremd war.
 .
 Will damit sagen, Wer die Augen aufmacht, bemerkt die Fremdarten überall, es sind nicht nur Einzelfälle, sondern der in Deutschland geduldete, ganz normale Wahnsinn.


----------



## Jose (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

danke für die erläuterung


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Leech schrieb:


> Meine Frage war aufs Ökosystem angelegt. Insofern ist das schon richtig: Schaden die invasiven Arten dem Ökosystem.
> Und es ist richtig - ein Biosystem ist über Jahr Millionen entwickelt - ABER ich denke einfach, dass kontinentale Gewässer es da einfacher haben als die auf z.B. Inseln.
> 
> Und es ist auch richtig, dass du auf die Wertung verzichtest - auch die gebe ich nicht ab, aber eben auch zu bedenken, dass in den USA trotz invasiver Fischarten die heimischen Fischarten immernoch bodenständig vorhandnen sind.
> ...


Ich hab dich schon richtig verstanden, ich rede auch vom Ökosystem. Ändert sich das, ist das schlecht für die Arten, welche sich diesem angepasst haben.
Je stärker die Anpassung, desto grösser die Abhängigkeit von bestimmten Faktoren.


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Moin.

Alles ein guter Ansatz aber wie lange besteht unsere Erde schon

und wie oft passten sich die Kreaturen an......richtig 

Immer.

Übrigens Kreaturen = alles was Lebt auf der Erde.

Zwar nur meine Meinung aber.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Alles ein guter Ansatz aber wie lange besteht unsere Erde schon
> 
> ...


Meine auch, deswegen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da werf ich mal Pangea in den Raum, und Laurasia, Gondwana, Laurussia, Rodinia etc. .....


----------



## Leech (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab dich schon richtig verstanden, ich rede auch vom Ökosystem. Ändert sich das, ist das schlecht für die Arten, welche sich diesem angepasst haben.
> Je stärker die Anpassung, desto grösser die Abhängigkeit von bestimmten Faktoren.



Ist richtig. Für extrem spezialisierte Arten wird es schwer sich zu halten, wenn effektivere Spezialisten auf gleichem Gebiet eingebracht werden, die die Nahrung abgraben.

Könnte man ggf. festhalten, dass es möglich ist, viele generalistische Arten nebeneinander zu haben, es die Experten oder sehr spezialisierten Arten bei der Einwanderung deutlich schwieriger haben werden?


----------



## BERND2000 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Alles ein guter Ansatz aber wie lange besteht unsere Erde schon
> 
> ...


 
 Na dann, lasst uns doch alle mit der Anpassung beginnen.
 Wenn was ausstirbt muss man halt Verzicht üben, ergo braucht es auch keinen Fischbesatz.
 Warum auch, vegetarisch lassen sich mehr Menschen ernähren.

 Sorry, Wir befinden uns in einem der ganz großen Artensterben, Mit jeder Art die verschwindet geht ein Stück Vielfalt verloren.
 Jede Art die verschwindet, ist in unglaublich langen Versuchen entstanden, also in Menschlichen Vorstellungen nicht zu ersetzen.
 In vielen Arten mögen Lösungsmöglichkeiten für den Menschen zukünftiger Generationen schlummern.
 Schon der Erhalt der Arten könnte wichtig sein um später wenigstens die Möglichkeit  zu haben Fehler zu korigieren 
Alles ist vernetzt und dieses Netz muss auch die Menschen halten.
 Wenn es unter unseren Füßen reißt, geht das Leben weiter und nach einigen Millionen Jahren ist alles wieder, wenn auch anders im Lot.
 Dann wahrscheinlich ohne Menschen und vielleicht auch ohne Säuger.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Na dann, lasst uns doch alle mit der Anpassung beginnen.
> Wenn was ausstirbt muss man halt Verzicht üben, ergo braucht es auch keinen Fischbesatz.
> Warum auch, vegetarisch lassen sich mehr Menschen ernähren.
> 
> ...



Forscher haben aber auch schon erklärt das der Verlauf von Artensterben und dem Entstehen neuer Unabhängig vom Menschen Hand in Hand gingen. Da muss nur irgendein Käfer auf einem Bananenblatt zur nächsten Insel kommen und alles nimmt seinem Lauf.

Im Endeffekt ist jeglicher Widerstand gegen den Verlauf der Umungänglichen Betonierung der Erde Sinnfrei. 

http://www.stern.de/panorama/brande...-gibt-das-tier-zum-abschuss-frei-7629794.html

Warum auch ? Jedes Tier, was über die Tischkante schauen kann, kommt weg.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Leech schrieb:


> Ist richtig. Für extrem spezialisierte Arten wird es schwer sich zu halten, wenn effektivere Spezialisten auf gleichem Gebiet eingebracht werden, die die Nahrung abgraben.
> 
> Könnte man ggf. festhalten, dass es möglich ist, viele generalistische Arten nebeneinander zu haben, es die Experten oder sehr spezialisierten Arten bei der Einwanderung deutlich schwieriger haben werden?



Ja, so in der Art kann man es sehen.

Änderungen in Biosystemen müssen nicht durch Futterkonkurenz oder noch dramatischer, durch direkten Fraßdruck entstehen...Das können minimale Unterschiede bei der Ernährung der Brut oder Laichentwicklung sein, hervorgerufen z.B. durch Temperaturänderungen, sich ändernde Trübungsverhältnisse, tiefer eindringende UV-Strahlung usw.  
"Laichzeit" hat dieses Thema angeschnitten, schon mal danke dafür #6.
Die Gründe für Änderungen in den Biosystemen können vielfältig und auf den ersten Blick schwer durchschaubar sein, die Verlierer sind dabei immer die Spezialisten.
Ist eigentlich aber ganz normal und eine der Triebfedern der Evolution.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Es ist der Traum seltsamer Menschen, die sich so wichtig nehmen, dass sie meinen, sie könnten die Natur in menschenfreundlichem Zustand halten oder zurückversetzen, mit der angeblich notwendigen Biodiversität. 

Es gab schon mehrmals Artensterben bis fast auf null und Zeiten mit wenig bis fast keiner Artenvielfalt - und immer Zeiten mit vielen Arten, die teilweise auch unerklärlich plötzlich entstanden (kambrische Explosion)..

Hier wollen Schützer im Sinne der von ihnen selber hochgelobten Diversität  etwas bewahren, von dem nur sie selber meinen, es wäre bewahrenswert.
Und das obwohl die Natur schon x-mal gezeigt hat, dass es zur Ausbildung von Arten keine Diversität braucht, sondern dies ein stetes auf und ab ist (mal mehr, mal weniger Arten).

Dass ausgerechnet Katastrophen mit schneller Änderung der Bedingungen (worunter für Schützer auch die menschliche Rasse fällt, die (angeblich) so schnelle Veränderung verschuldet) immer für eine sehr breite Streuung, neue Arten und Ausdifferenzierung erst sorgte und dazu bisher NIEMALS Schützer gebraucht wurden, entgeht diesen jedoch.

Auch die Menschen werden wie jede dominante Rasse (von den ersten anaeroben Bakterien über Saurier bis zum Menschen) irgendwann durch "eigenes" Verschulden (Überanspruchung rassespezifischer Ressourcen) oder Katastrophen wie Meteoriteneinschläge oder mangelnde Anpassung an Änderungen auch irgendwann untergehen oder sich genetisch weiterentwickeln und anpassen. 

Und sie werden wie jede andere dominante Rasse die Erde umgestalten, aber niemals die Natur beherrschen können.

Die Natur (also das Leben an sich, die Weitergabe des Erbcodes) wird - mit wie ohne Menschen und Schützer und deren Wünschen - existieren.
Und ohne jede Biodiversität sich bei jeder neuen Chance/Katastrophe wieder neu ausdifferenzieren. 
Das ist im Code impliziert als Katastrophenvorbereitung (auf möglichst viele verschiedene Umstände bei Katastrophe genetische Antwort geben können). 
Diversität ist also nix feststehendes, sondern als Überlebensmerkmal des Lebens an sich im Code - es wird umso schneller ausdifferenziert, je weniger Diversität es gibt bis zur näxten Katastrophe oder dominanten Art, dann geht das Spiel wieder neu los...

WENN man es für wichtig hält, Natur auf vor Kolumbus zurück zu drehen, kann man sich über invasive Arten in Gewässern Gedanken machen - bringen wirds nix. 

Besser ist immer zu lernen, wie man damit umgeht, verhindern werden Menschen da nix mit invasiven Arten (angesichts dessen, was in Gärtnereien, Landhandeln, Bau- und Gartenmärkten sowie in Zoohandlungen etc, alles an invasiver Flora und Fauna angeboten wird (angefangen bei Kartoffel, Paprika und Tomate, Auszüchtungen von Gras zu Getreide aus fremden Gegenden (Weizen), wundert mich eh, dass noch nicht mehr passiert ist).



Just my two cents.....


----------



## BERND2000 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Was soll man Antworten?
 Ich denke ja schon lange, das Deutschland beim Verständnis von Naturerhalt und Artenschutz ein Entwicklungsland ist.
 Ich wurde anders geprägt, da wundert man sich dann.
 Aber man muss auch erkennen, wenn es Zeit wird zu kapitulieren.

 Viele der Aussagen finde ich in etwa ähnlich seltsam, wie die Vorstellung von der PETA.
 Deutschland im Jahre 2017, da war man ja vor 130 Jahren schon weiter.


----------



## Sharpo (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Ausgestorben und dennoch nicht ausgestorben:

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/a...cht-ausgestorben-sind-fotostrecke-145284.html



Ich denke das Thema Aussterben wird manchmal auch zu heiss gekocht. Es gibt halt eine Industrie die auch damit versucht Geld zu machen.

Thema Aal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich denke das Thema Aussterben wird manchmal auch zu heiss gekocht. Es gibt halt eine Industrie die auch damit versucht Geld zu machen.
> 
> Thema Aal.


Oder Dorsch - Thünen -  "Wissenschaft" .....


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Hallo,

zum Artensterben, es ist halt ein ständiger Wandel.
Wieviel Säugetiere (bleiben wir mal bei denen, das ist übersichtlicher), die vor 100.000 Jahren gelebt haben und das ist entwicklungsgeschichtlich ein sehr kurzer Zeitraum, gibt es heute noch unverändert?
Ich sage mal 10 Prozent. Das heißt, 90 Prozent sind ausgestorben  bzw. haben sich so verändert (verändern/anpassen müssen), dass sie in der Art wie vor 100.000 Jahren nicht mehr existieren. Und das alles in dem eben verdammt kurzen Zeitraum. Also, dass eine Spezies ausstirbt ist eigentlich das normalste von der Welt. Oder wie der alte Darwin schon sagte: Survival of the Fittest.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Wenn sich die Menschheit auf ein Leben MIT "invasiven" Arten einstellt und versucht das Beste draus zu machen, ist in meinen Augen mehr erreicht, als sich im nicht zu gewinnenden Kampf GEGEN "invasive" Arten sinnlos zu verschleissen..

Gondwana rise again...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Menschheit auf ein Leben MIT "invasiven" Arten einstellt und versucht das Beste draus zu machen, ist in meinen Augen mehr erreicht, als sich im nicht zu gewinnenden Kampf GEGEN "invasive" Arten sinnlos zu verschleissen..
> 
> Gondwana rise again...



Hallo,

das unterschreibe ich sofort. Obwohl da in der Vergangenheit viel Scheixx gemacht worden ist. Aber wer machte sich denn da vor 100/200 Jahren überhaupt Gedanken darüber - eben niemand.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Rein biologisch und wissenschaftlich betrachtet ist der Mensch die schlimmste invasive Art.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

nö, nur die momentan dominante.

Als die aeroben Bakterien anfingen die anaeroben (Anfang des Lebens) auszurotten, war das viel schlimmer insgesamt gesehen (zumal es damals kaum ausdifferenzierte Arten/Diversität gab)...

Menschen sind nur die erste dominante Art, die drüber sinniert - obs das besser macht, lass ich mal dahingestellt..

Invasive Arten bekämpfen und Klimawandel aufhalten wollen sind doch Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahmen für "Wissenschaftler"...

Besser wäre es, zu überlegen und zu forschen, wie man damit zurecht könnte, statt Unvermeidliches versuchen aufzuhalten!
Weil die Uhr nicht mehr zurück zu drehen ist (ausser in den Augen schützerromantischer Irrealer, die meinen die Welt vor Kolumbus oder vor Menschen hätte anders funktioniert....).... 

Dass gerade Natur"schützer die Natur vergewaltigen wollen, weil sie meinen, sie wären die Einzigen, die wüssten "WELCHE" Natur die "richtige" sei und die Uhr dahin zurückdrehen wollen, das ist an menschlicher Überheblichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten in meinen Augen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Moin .

Ja es gibt leider immer wieder den Versuch es zu 

"Verschlimmbessern"aber man meint es ja "nur gut"und dies war 

und ist das schlimmste.|gr:


Gruss Jochen


----------



## rippi (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Die einzige sinnvolle Maßnahme ist die ausgiebige und umfassende Auswilderung der Moorforellen (Salmo palus). Sie waren die ersten Lebewesen auf der Erde und sind perfekt an alle Gegebenheiten angepasst.


----------



## JottU (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Menschheit auf ein Leben MIT "invasiven" Arten einstellt und versucht das Beste draus zu machen, ist in meinen Augen mehr erreicht, als sich im nicht zu gewinnenden Kampf GEGEN "invasive" Arten sinnlos zu verschleissen..



So sehe ich das auch, die Natur wird das schon regeln.


----------



## Nordan (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

....
und in 500 Jahren sind die Menschen entsetzt darüber, dass eine neue invasive Art die (bis dahin als heimisch akzeptierte) Schwarzmeergrundel verdrängt:m

Wenn der Mensch einmal irgendwo dran rumfummelt, ists sowieso egal. Renaturierung zum Urzustand ist nicht drin, auch wenn wir das immer wieder glauben wollen.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



> Renaturierung zum Urzustand ist nicht drin, auch wenn wir das immer wieder glauben wollen.



Hätte ich aber gar nix dagegen. Die Hobby-Geologen hier im tiefsten Ostbayern graben nämlich ständig die tollsten Meeres-Fisch Skelette aus. 

Direkt vor der Haustüre auf Kugelzahnfisch, Schnabelfisch und Kollegen zu angeln hätte schon was


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hätte ich aber gar nix dagegen. Die Hobby-Geologen hier im tiefsten Ostbayern graben nämlich ständig die tollsten Meeres-Fisch Skelette aus.
> 
> Direkt vor der Haustüre auf Kugelzahnfisch, Schnabelfisch und Kollegen zu angeln hätte schon was



Hallo,

ja, aber da lief auch einiges an Tieren rum die gerne uns verspeist hätten und beim Angeln dauernd nach hinten schauen, ob da nicht was kommt, was sich wegen uns schon das Maul leckt, ist auch nicht das Wahre.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, aber da lief auch einiges an Tieren rum die gerne uns verspeist hätten und beim Angeln dauernd nach hinten schauen,


Damalige Viecher - heutiges Gerät und Waffen ;.-)))


----------



## daci7 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Ich hab ja selten einen Thread mit mehr Quatsch im Anglerboard gelesen ... 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Artensterben, es ist halt ein ständiger Wandel.
> Wieviel Säugetiere (bleiben wir mal bei denen, das ist übersichtlicher),  die vor 100.000 Jahren gelebt haben und das ist  entwicklungsgeschichtlich ein sehr kurzer Zeitraum, gibt es heute noch  unverändert?
> Ich sage mal 10 Prozent. Das heißt, 90 Prozent sind ausgestorben  bzw.  haben sich so verändert (verändern/anpassen müssen), dass sie in der Art  wie vor 100.000 Jahren nicht mehr existieren.[...]


Sorry, dass ich dich hier rauspicke 

Du sagst mal 10% ?? Und das sagst du auf welcher Grundlage?
Evolutionär  sind 100.000 Jahre mal ein extrem kleiner Spielraum - viele "neue  Arten" haben sich da nicht entwickelt. Verändert haben sich alle Arten  in den 100.000 Jahren, aber eben nicht merklich. Ausgestorben sind in  den 100.000 Jahren wahrscheinlich mehr als 30% der Säugetiere. Und die  meisten dieser wahrscheinlich in den letzten 1000 Jahren. Und in den  nächsten 100 wirds noch mehr sein.

Klar kann man sagen: Was geht  mich die Welt von morgen an. Natürlich kann ich auch rumspazieren und  meinen Nachbarn in den Garten kacken - über kurz oder lang ist doch eh  alles beschissen. Trotzdem wird sich da jemand drüber beschweren und das  zu Recht.

Ich bin bei weitem kein fanatischer Tierschützer aber  Artenschutz ist de fakto Menschenschutz. Je seichter und uniformer die  Ökosysteme unserer Erde werden desto anfälliger werden die auch für  Störungen und dazu werden die auch noch unglaublich viel unproduktiver.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist der Traum seltsamer Menschen, die sich so wichtig nehmen, dass sie meinen, sie könnten die Natur in menschenfreundlichem Zustand halten oder zurückversetzen, mit der angeblich notwendigen Biodiversität.
> 
> Es gab schon mehrmals Artensterben bis fast auf null und Zeiten mit wenig bis fast keiner Artenvielfalt - und immer Zeiten mit vielen Arten, die teilweise auch unerklärlich plötzlich entstanden (kambrische Explosion)..


Und dein Plan ist es sowas dann eifnach auszusitzen?  WEißt du um was für Zeitspannen es hier geht?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier wollen Schützer im Sinne der von ihnen selber hochgelobten Diversität  etwas bewahren, von dem nur sie selber meinen, es wäre bewahrenswert.
> Und das obwohl die Natur schon x-mal gezeigt hat, dass es zur Ausbildung von Arten keine Diversität braucht, sondern dies ein stetes auf und ab ist (mal mehr, mal weniger Arten).
> 
> Dass ausgerechnet Katastrophen mit schneller Änderung der Bedingungen (worunter für Schützer auch die menschliche Rasse fällt, die (angeblich) so schnelle Veränderung verschuldet) immer für eine sehr breite Streuung, neue Arten und Ausdifferenzierung erst sorgte und dazu bisher NIEMALS Schützer gebraucht wurden, entgeht diesen jedoch.


Das entgeht vielen, richtig. Was man bedenken könnte ist, dass dieser Wandel eben nicht zu unseren Gunsten stattfinden könnte. Klar kann man mit breiter Brust sagen: "Das Risiko bin ich bereit einzugehen." da man selbst aber eh nichts von den Konsequenzen mitkriegen wird heißt das de fakto aber nur "Alle was nach mir kommt ist mir eh egal" oder "Ach, schei* doch drauf.". Die Meinung ist OK - aber man sollte dann auch die Eier haben das so zu sagen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch die Menschen werden wie jede dominante Rasse (von den ersten anaeroben Bakterien über Saurier bis zum Menschen) irgendwann durch "eigenes" Verschulden (Überanspruchung rassespezifischer Ressourcen) oder Katastrophen wie Meteoriteneinschläge oder mangelnde Anpassung an Änderungen auch irgendwann untergehen oder sich genetisch weiterentwickeln und anpassen.
> 
> Und sie werden wie jede andere dominante Rasse die Erde umgestalten, aber niemals die Natur beherrschen können.
> 
> ...


Gerade das stimmt nicht. Es wird nicht "schneller ausdifferenziert" je weniger Diversität es gibt. Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall - Je größer die Diversität ist, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass dazwischen eben auch die Ausprägungen sind, die Katastrophen überleben könnten.
Das nach sog. Massensterben die Diversität wieder zunimmt war bereits vorher im (möglichst breiten) Genpool gespeichert und ist dann nur durch ein fehlen von Konkurrenz möglich.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WENN man es für wichtig hält, Natur auf vor Kolumbus zurück zu drehen, kann man sich über invasive Arten in Gewässern Gedanken machen - bringen wirds nix.


das seh ich allerdings ähnlich - zurückdrehen ist nicht mehr. Der Zug ist durch. Aber mehr als danebenstehen und Däumchen drehen ist schon möglich.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Besser ist immer zu lernen, wie man damit umgeht, verhindern werden Menschen da nix mit invasiven Arten (angesichts dessen, was in Gärtnereien, Landhandeln, Bau- und Gartenmärkten sowie in Zoohandlungen etc, alles an invasiver Flora und Fauna angeboten wird (angefangen bei Kartoffel, Paprika und Tomate, Auszüchtungen von Gras zu Getreide aus fremden Gegenden (Weizen), wundert mich eh, dass noch nicht mehr passiert ist).
> Just my two cents.....


Und wart mal ab wie das in den nächsten Jahren weitergehen wird mit genmanipulierten Gewächsen und Tieren ... 



rippi schrieb:


> Die einzige sinnvolle Maßnahme ist die ausgiebige und umfassende Auswilderung der Moorforellen (Salmo palus). Sie waren die ersten Lebewesen auf der Erde und sind perfekt an alle Gegebenheiten angepasst.



Der erste absolut zutreffende Post hier #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

@daci:
Du verstehst mich falsch.

Ich bin nicht für Nichtstun.

Aber ich bin gegen das allgegenwärtige Schützergejaule und Panik (von Waldsterben bis Vogelgrippe - ohne Panik fliessen weniger Spenden), dass man alles zurückdrehen soll/muss..

Aber Ressourcen musste einsetzen, um damit leben zu lernen.

Nicht, um nicht verhinderbares zu verhindern...

Plattes Beispiel Klima:
Du kannst natürlich versuchen, CO2 zurück zu fahren.

Kannst auch Dämme bauen.

Ich wage zu  prophezeien, was mittelfristig mehr bringt (ich persönlich würde eher Maurer bezahlen wollen als "Wissenschaftler" und Schützer).....

Und langfristig hält weder Ochs noch Esel Klimaänderungen auf (ob natürlich oder menschengemacht), vollkommen latte wie viel CO2 Du sparst (und wenn die näxte Eiszeit kommt, jagen wir wieder CO2 und Methan in die Luft, ums gemütlicher zu haben??).

Das gleiche gilt sinngemäß für invasive Arten. 

Ich kann zigtausende/Millionen in Arten stecken, die nicht mehr alleine zurechtkommen in den heutigen Kulturgewässern (Lachs, Mefo und Konsorten).

Und nochmal zig Millionen in Bekämpfung invasiver Arten. 

Oder ich kann versuchen, auf Basis des  vorhandenen ein Management durchzuführen, mit dem Menschen auch weiterhin Kulturgewässer sinnvoll nutzen und bewirtschaften können und mit allen vorkommenden Arten die Lebensräume in Kulturgewässer/Landschaften möglichst optimal nutzen...

Stichwort dazu auch Nährstoffeintrag, auch so ein Totschlagthema der Schützer:
Pressemeldung: Was die Farbe eines Sees über seinen Zustand verrät
Da dieser Punkt, da musste ich gleich an Bodensee denken:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Weniger ist nicht immer mehr…*
> In Seen mit geringem Phytoplanktongehalt gingen Phasen der Erwärmung mit einer weiteren Reduktion des Phytoplanktons einher. Dies hängt insbesondere mit der thermischen Schichtung eines Sees zusammen, die durch Erwärmung stabiler werden kann: „In phytoplanktonarmen Seen führt die Erwärmung des Oberflächenwassers mitunter dazu, dass Nährstoffe unterhalb dieser Schicht ‚gefangen‘ sind und nicht aufsteigen können. Das macht diese Stoffe für Phytoplankton unerreichbar und führt zu dessen Reduzierung und in der Folge zu einem blaueren See“, erklärt Kraemer. *Was sich im ersten Moment nach einer Verbesserung anhört, kann allerdings Herausforderungen für das Management solcher Seen nach sich ziehen, beispielsweise im Hinblick auf deren Fischproduktivität. *


----------



## daci7 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @daci:
> Du verstehst mich falsch.
> 
> Ich bin nicht für Nichtstun.
> ...



Das der Wunsch "Alles auf Null zurück zu drehen" ganz großer Quatsch ist (und nebenbei einfach nicht möglich ist), darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. 
Und natürlich werden wir niemals den (menschengemachten) Klimawandel (blödes Wort btw) verhindern - wir sind ja schon mittendrin.

Ich bin ja mittlerweile froh darüber, dass die neusten Jahrhunderhochwasser, Starkregen, Hurricanes, Jahrhunderdürren mit Waldbränden und was sich das Klima sonst noch so schickes ausgedacht hat endlich auch Mitteleuropa und die USA erreichen. Dann haben wenigstens die absoluten Nutznießer des Systems auch etwas davon.

Ich denke wenn sich das in den nächsten 10 Jahren noch häuft (und das wird passieren), dann werden endlich auch die Letzten begreifen das sich da wirklcih was ändern muss.

Natürlich kann man eine todkrankes Pferd immer wieder fit spritzen und weiter schinden - klüger wäre es allerdings die Ursache für die Krankheit zu finden und an zu gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mittlerweile froh darüber, dass die neusten Jahrhunderhochwasser, Starkregen, Hurricanes, Jahrhunderdürren mit Waldbränden und was sich das Klima sonst noch so schickes ausgedacht hat endlich auch Mitteleuropa und die USA erreichen. Dann haben wenigstens die absoluten Nutznießer des Systems auch etwas davon.


Hurricanes - wird ja gerade aktuell immer wieder gerne auch im Wahlkampf von interessierter gebracht - doof, dass das alles weder geklärt noch gesichert ist, vor allem nicht die angeblich zunehmende Zahl (mehr berichtet wird auf jeden Fall...):
http://www.nationalgeographic.de/um...sjaehrige-hurrikansaison-besonders-verheerend

Ab hier leicht sarkastisch/polemisch:
Dass wir Schwarmaulgrundeln mehr haben als früher, sehe ich dagegen als gesichert an.

Da vorher bei uns im Fluss Futterfischbestände weggebrochen waren, freuen sich Barsch und Zander bei uns und haben wieder Fleisch aufm Rücken. 

Ach Sch..., wieder ins Knie gefi.....

Zander, ist ja auch irgendwie invasiv....

Schonen wir jetzt den invasiven Zander, um invasive Grundeln zu fressen?? 

Oder besser gleich Angeln ganz einstellen - man könnte ja was falsch machen...

:q:q:q


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Moin.

Ach Thomas beides Invasive arten lass die doch spaß miteinander 

haben.:g


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## daci7 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Klar kann man immer so lang suchen bis man irgendwo einen Beitrag findet, der einen kleinen Teil seiner Theorie bekräftigt...
Fakt ist, dass es den Klimawandel (und ja, der ist größtenteils menschengemacht) gibt. Fakt ist, dass man mit weniger CO2 Ausstoß diesen nicht mehr aufhalten kann - aber eben noch weitere Extreme möglichwerweise verhindern kann. Fakt ist auch, dass extreme/außergewöhnliche Wetterlagen mit einer Klimaänderung wahrscheinlicher werden.

Aber belassen wir es dabei mit ein wenig Humor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWZkwuILn_s


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Geht ja hier ums invasive - Klimawandel war nur zum verdeutlichen (Wissenschaftler zahlen oder Maurer für Dämme)...

Und was da alles Fakt sein soll - wie bei Vogel- und Schweinegrippe - hat Milliarden Impfstoff für nix gekostet - war auch alles Fakt, weils Kohle brachte und neue Institute mit der Panik (siehe auch 85 Mio.Dampfer für Thünen - anglernäher und vielleicht besser zu verstehen. Da waren auch verschwundene Dorsche Fakt, die dann blöderweise an der Oberfläche sichtbar wurden in Eckernförde, obwohl die es nicht hätte geben dürfen. Hochrechnungen und Schätzungen und selber konstruierte Modelle als Fakt verkaufen wollen-  kann man, muss man aber nicht ..)  

Ein Fakt seh ich, um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema invasive Arten zu kommen, bei jedem Naturköderangeln..

Mehr Grundeln:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ab hier leicht sarkastisch/polemisch:
> Dass wir Schwarmaulgrundeln mehr haben als früher, sehe ich dagegen als gesichert an.
> 
> Da vorher bei uns im Fluss Futterfischbestände weggebrochen waren, freuen sich Barsch und Zander bei uns und haben wieder Fleisch aufm Rücken.
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Hallo,

zu den Stürmen, lt. Planet Wissen "Themenwelt Naturgewalten - Stürme" vor ca. einem Jahr: "Die meisten schweren Stürme gab es weltweit in den 1980ern, seitdem nehmen die Stürme weltweit ab".
BR - Teletext vom 18.07.2017: weniger Schäden durch Naturkatastrophen im 1. Halbjahr 2017 als im langjährigen Durchschnitt.
Wenn dann, wie jetzt mal drei Hurrikans kurz hintereinader kommen (was früher gar nicht so selten war) hat das kaum Einfluss auf eine langjährige Durchschnittsberechnung.
Allein bei der Quartären Aussterbewelle (Übergang vom Pleistozän zum Holozän) vor rund 11500 Jahren starben innerhalb von wenigen tausend Jahren etwa 80 Prozent aller Tiere über einhundert Kilo aus.
Zur Klimaerwärmung noch: im Präboreal, eben vor rund 11500 Jahren stieg die Temperatur innerhalb von nur 20-40 Jahren um 6 Grad (konnte durch Eisbohrkerne nachgewiesen werden) dies läutete das Ende der Eiszeit ein, in deren Ausgangsphase wir heute und auch noch die nächsten paar tausend Jahre leben. Es ist von der Klimageschichte her gesehen ganz normal, dass es wärmer wird und dies geschieht in Wellen, mit mal etwas kälteren und wärmeren Perioden, aber eben mit der Tendenz zu mehr Erwärmung und daran können wir, die Menschen nichts, aber auch gar nichts daran ändern.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Jose (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

ich bekenne, ich gehöre zu einer invasiven art - zu einer besonders penetranten sogar :m


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich bekenne, ich gehöre zu einer invasiven art - zu einer besonders penetranten sogar :m



Hallo,

glaube ich sofort, da Du ja sicher erst nach 1492 hier aufgetaucht bist.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Tate (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Menschheit auf ein Leben MIT "invasiven" Arten einstellt und versucht das Beste draus zu machen, ist in meinen Augen mehr erreicht, als sich im nicht zu gewinnenden Kampf GEGEN "invasive" Arten sinnlos zu verschleissen..
> 
> Gondwana rise again...



Sehe ich nur bedingt so. Arten welche sich selbständig neue Gebiete erobern kann man nicht bekämpfen, die regelt Mutter Natur selbst. Ich finde es nur schlecht wenn der Mensch, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht einheimische Arten verbreitet.


----------



## Jose (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Tate schrieb:


> Sehe ich nur bedingt so. Arten welche sich  selbständig neue Gebiete erobern kann man nicht bekämpfen, die regelt  Mutter Natur selbst. Ich finde es nur schlecht wenn der Mensch, aus  welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht einheimische Arten verbreitet.




grundsätzlicher fehler: menschen stehen nicht außerhalb - sie sind natur, haben da ihre rolle, sind ihr unterworfen wie alles.
die rangelei geht doch um die konservierung eines augenblicksmoments und den status von mensch als die nummer 1.

für die natur denk ich sind wir nur vorübergehend und getier unter vielen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Kopfschüttel... wenn ich hier so manches lese, könnte man glauben trump persönlich hat sich hier angemeldet....

Thomas so sehr ich deine Arbeit hier achte.. deine Einstellung zum Natur und Umweltschutz ist sowas von engstirnig und verbohrt. Manchmal wirkst du für mich für die personifizierte Antipeta.. wie Kapitän Ahab auf der Jagd nach dem nächsten Wissenschaftler und "Umweltschützer". 
Ja es ist nicht alles nachvollziehbar oder verständlich.. und ja es läuft auch einiges schief... aber das ist überall so...
Sicher man kann alles Geld abziehen und der Wirtschaft oder den einfachen Leuten geben... aber ob's dann besser wird? Kurzfristig..vielleicht aber langfristig.....

Und nein ich bin kein grünen-wähler oder Peta freund.. ganz im Gegenteil...

ich sag nix weiter dazu.. 

zum thema invasive arten: 
googelt mal Kaninchen, Karpfen -->Australien  oder Silberkarpfen amerika...
wer eigene erfahrungen machen will...Riesenbärenklau pflücken..am besten mit den blosen Händen....

grüße


----------



## BERND2000 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ausgestorben und dennoch nicht ausgestorben:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/a...cht-ausgestorben-sind-fotostrecke-145284.html
> 
> ...


 
 Es gibt die traurige Vorstellung Menschen seien grundsätzlich zu optimistisch und Pessimisten wären meist nur Realisten.
 Wenn es so ist, wird es immer einige wenige Warnende geben und deutlich mehr die Ihnen nicht glauben wollen.
 Tatsächlich scheinen viele dieser (oft interessierten und ausgebildeten) Kritiker meist recht zu behalten und die Masse handelt eher uninteressiert und dumm.
Letztere haben dann aber länger Spaß, Kritiker dann den Frust.
 Wer von Ihnen ist also klüger und lebt besser?
 .
 Wären Menschen mehr als nur Tiere sollten sie umsichtiger handeln.
 Tun sie aber nicht, sie vertrauen lieber das sich alles von allein regelt wie immer.
 Wer daran zweifelt glaubt  dann gerne an einen Gott der da planend und gütig eingreift um dem Anhänger zu helfen.
 Gerne vergisst oder verdrängt man all die Dinge die sich schon durch die Menschen zugetragen haben...
 Aber da wo Kritiker, vielleicht übertrieben vergisst man es nicht.
 ..
 Zurück zu Fischen und Gewässern.
 Vergessen sind die Massen an Wanderfischen die einst aufstiegen und die nun fehlen.
 Das werden einst in Deutschland sicher mehr Wanderfische gewesen sein, wie man sie heute aus Alaska Filme kennt.
 Gigantische Störe in großer Zahl, Unmengen an Großsalmoniden, Millionen von Finten und Maifische, Massen von Wandermaränen, Aalen bei den Wanderfischen.
 Dann natürlich noch weit wandernde Barben, Zährten Quappen und halt all die Anderen.
 Der klägliche Rest erscheint doch auch ganz O.K.
 Für die Angler reicht es, für Otter, Seehunde oder Pelikane halt nicht.
 Nein er ist nicht o.K, denn die Flüsse durchziehen das Land und transportieren Nährstoffe stromab und mit Fischen auch stromauf.
 Der Patient ist schwer krank und bekommt zusätzlich noch eine Chemo.
 Er ist nun extrem angreifbar für weitere Bedrohungen wie Kormoran, oder Entnahme durch Angler und Fischerei, aber auch jeden Eindringling der nun auf unbesetzte passende Nischen trifft.
 Der Zander, die Ami-Krebse oder die Grundeln sind solche Arten, die wir Alle wahrnehmen.
 Interessierte werden sicher auch etliche zahlreiche fremde Muscheln bemerken, oder verschiedene fremde Flohkrebse, Schwebgarnelen, Krebse, Krabben und mehr.
 Was an fremden Pflanzen dort wuchert  werden schon weniger wissen.
 Was dort an fremden Algen, Bakterien oder sonstigen  Unsichtbaren  vorkommt wird gar keiner sagen können.
 Der Witz daran, wir wissen ja nicht einmal, wie sich der Zander auswirkte, weil es keinen interessierte. 

 Bei den Grundeln gab es eine oberflächliche Untersuchung, welche heimischen Raubfische sie als Beute betrachten.
 Oberflächlich weil dort zwar fremde Rapfen, Wels und Zander untersucht worden aber keinen störte das von den heimischen Arten nur der Barsch untersucht wurde....den Hecht hatten man halt gar nicht erst untersucht, weil er dort nicht mehr vorgefunden wurde.
 .
 Sorry, wie kann man da glauben das nur einer wisse, was dort heute in den Gewässer für Verdrängungskämpfe ablaufen.
 Das sind halt alles Vermutungen, Beobachtungen oder auch Stammtischparolen.
 Aber eins ist sicher, Nahrung kann nur umverteilt werden aber nicht vielfach genutzt werden.

 .Als Beobachtung kann ich aussagen, das z.B Schwarzmundgrundeln Mühlkoppen und Bachschmerlen ohne Probleme aus der Barbenegion verdrängten.
 Klingt logisch, aber die Grundeln sind halt tagaktiv und die Anderen nachtaktiv, da waren also schon Unterschiede)
 (Also vom Normalfall auf nicht mehr zu finden, in 3 Jahren)
 Mal sehen wie sich das beim Kauli und Steinbeißer entwickelt.  
 Das habe ich erlebt, recht sicher nehme ich an das es Niemand dokumentiert hat.
 .
 Ich denke ähnlich wird das auch einst beim Zander in der Kaulbarsch-Region gewesen sein.
 Man kann lediglich vermuten das dort einst viele Kaulbarsche waren, wenn man die Region nach Ihnen benannte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Jose schrieb:


> für die natur denk ich sind wir nur vorübergehend und getier unter vielen.


so isses...

Und um das Leben (also "die Natur") weiter zu führen, reicht ein Bakterium aus, aus dem sich wieder alles entwickeln kann.

Das Leben/die Natur ist in keinster Weise auf jetzige Arten angewiesen, nur der Mensch in gewissem Umfange.

Und das Leben besetzt recht schnell entstehenden Nischen mit passenden, sich anpassenden Arten.

Klappte vor Menschen schon immer, wird auch nach Menschen wieder bestens klappen:
Und funzt auch jetzt prächtig - nur nicht immer zum Vorteil von Menschen.

Ob aber eine Nische von einem anadromen Wanderfisch oder einer sich entwickelnden Süß-  oder Salzwasserriesenqualle besetzt wird, ist der Natur komplett wumpe - der Cide wir weitergegeben..

Menschen essen wahrscheinlich aber lieber Stör und Lachs als Riesenquallen..

Da ist dann neben anpassen angesagt im Wänste füllen...

Der Natur/dem Leben ist das aber sowas von wumpe.......

Und wenn der Mensch nicht lernt, statt die Natur nur auszubeuten, das für sich und seine Bedürfnisse vernünftig zu managen, ist er eben etwas schneller weg als sonst für dominante Arten üblich....

So what?


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Also ist eure Meinung nun "Der mensch richtet keinen Schaden an" oder "Der Schaden ist egal"?
Natürlich gibt es keine objektiven Wert für Arten. Genausowenig wie für alles andere btw...
Was ist denn jetz die Argumentation? 
"Entschuldige, ich habe deinen Hund überfahren. Aber mach dir nichts draus - über kurz oder lang wär der eh gestorben."


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Du hasts immer noch nicht verstanden:
Ich bin dafür, was zu machen...

Nur den propagierten Schützerweg zurück zu Vorkolumbus seh ich nicht als zielführend..

siehe:


			
				Thomnas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn der Mensch nicht lernt, statt die Natur nur auszubeuten, das für sich und seine Bedürfnisse vernünftig zu managen, ist er eben etwas schneller weg als sonst für dominante Arten üblich....


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*

Sorry - Chilidämpfe inne Augen und Kater von Gestern ...


----------



## Franz_16 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



> Was ist denn jetz die Argumentation?



Die Argumentation ist: Dass die konkrete Erfordernis von "Naturschutz" danach bemessen wird bzw. bemessen werden soll, wie einige Menschen aus ihrer Sicht das vorgeben.

Ob unsere, menschliche Betrachtungsweise da wirklich relevant ist, ist durchaus fraglich. 

Ein populäres Beispiel ist der Waldbrand. Aus menschlicher Sicht kann man sowas kaum mit ansehen. (Geht mir zumindest so).
Für die Natur ist das ein weitaus geringeres Problem, ganz im Gegenteil. Mittlerweile wird so ein Waldbrand ja beinahe im Sinne der Artenvielfalt schon fast verherrlicht. 

Trotzdem laufen wir nicht durch die Gegend und zünden Wälder an. 
Ein "schlechtes Gewissen", die "Vernunft", die "Empathie" oder schlicht die drohende "Strafe" verhindern es. 

Das eine sind menschliche Maßstäbe - das andere ist Natur. 

Wir vermischen naturgemäß beides miteinander (wir können kaum anders).

Dass das dann die allein seeligmachende Lösung sein soll - das darf man durchaus auch mal kritisch sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Trotzdem laufen wir nicht durch die Gegend und zünden Wälder an.
> Ein "schlechtes Gewissen", die "Vernunft", die "Empathie" oder schlicht die drohende "Strafe" verhindern es.
> 
> Das eine sind menschliche Maßstäbe - das andere ist Natur.
> ...


So ist das....

Aber sobald einer "Naturschutz" schreit, wird bei 90% der Menschen das Gehirn ausgekoppelt (und leider oft genug der Geldbeutel geöffnet für NABU und Konsorten)...

Bei allen anderen Fragen kritisch, aber wenn NABU und GRÜNE was vorbeten, wird alles kritiklos geschluckt..


----------



## Gardenfly (29. September 2017)

*AW: Invasive Arten - Kann sich unsere Natur auf sie einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist das....
> 
> Aber sobald einer "Naturschutz" schreit, wird bei 90% der Menschen das Gehirn ausgekoppelt (und leider oft genug der Geldbeutel geöffnet für NABU und Konsorten)...
> 
> Bei allen anderen Fragen kritisch, aber wenn NABU und GRÜNE was vorbeten, wird alles kritiklos geschluckt..



Naturschutz und Tierschutz sind Religion geworden- das ist wie Gotteslästerung im Mittelalter. Früher haben auch viele der Kirche ihr Vermögen vermacht fürs Seelenheil.


----------

